
Color Theory For Designers - awk
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/01/28/color-theory-for-designers-part-1-the-meaning-of-color/
======
SlyShy
Color me unimpressed, but this is just another surface level analysis of very
rudimentary ideas. I think it was in preschool where I learned ideas like
"green is the color of leafs and grass", and "yellow is the color of the sun".

To say that a site looks professional because it employs a deep blue is
fundamentally misleading, because all the examples they give are sites that
would look just as professional with a red layout. Don't believe me? Try
changing the hue of one of those screenshots. The composition of a design as a
whole creates our impression of it, and I feel giving out reductionist and
simplistic advice like SmashingMagazine so often does just makes things worse
for people who were lost to begin with.

